# Woom 3 vs. Early Rider Belter 16"



## Marase (12. Dezember 2020)

MTB-Kaufberatung
Woom 3 o. Early Rider Belter 16" als erstes Rad​
ErstellerMarase 
Erstellt amVor 7 Minuten 
SchlagworteKein(e)
Nicht mehr beobachten
•••
[IMG alt="Marase"]https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/data/avatars/m/566/566830.jpg?1607805676[/IMG]
Marase​
Vor 7 Minuten
Lesezeichen hinzufügen
#1
Guten Abend zusammen!

Mein Sohn, 3,5 Jahre alt, 105cm groß, Innenbeinlänge ca. 44cm, soll sein erstes Fahrrad bekommen und bin sehr hin- und hergerissen zwischen einem Early Rider Belter 16" und einem Woom 3.

Mein Sohn hat bisher noch keine Fahrraderfahrung und was bisher mit dem Laufrad unterwegs.

Ich finde beide Räder auf ihre Art und Weise klasse. Das Woom finde ich persönlich etwas kindgerechter, bei dem ER habe ich aufgrund der Lenkergeometrie bedenken, dass es als erstes Rad ergonomisch etwas "ungünstig" sein könnte...

Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren und bin gespannt auf eure Erfahrungen/Empfehlungen.

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Ivenl (13. Dezember 2020)

Dein Sohn ist bei beiden Rädern schon am limit und würde in den nächsten Monaten rauswachsen, ich würde mich nach der nächsten Größe umsehen, oder einen Hersteller mit s/l Größen auswählen.
Ansonsten ist das woom sicher deutlich leichter zum fahren lernen, das ER aber immer noch gut. Finde von der Lenkerauswahl nur kubikes schwerer als die Konkurrenz. (Bevor du dich fragst, ja, wir haben die Räder alle gekauft und ausprobiert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (13. Dezember 2020)

Hi, 105cm hört sich für einem 3,5jährigen ja schon recht groß an.
In der Tat würden schon fast kleine Kinderbikes mit 20"Rädern passen wie das bereits erwähnte Kubikes 20small.

Da Du aber von ersten Fahrrad gesprochen hast und der Große noch recht jung ist würde ich empfehlen zum Radeln lernen lieber was kompaktes zu wählen. 
Das Woom 3 ist durch die aufrechte Sitzposition und dem hohen Lenker meiner Meinung und auch persönlicher Erfahrung nach ein prima Bike für Anfänger und lässt sich eben auch bis 120cm noch fahren, wobei dann Bikes mit größeren Rädern merklich vorteilhafter sind.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Dezember 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> Das Woom 3 ist durch die aufrechte Sitzposition und dem hohen Lenker meiner Meinung und auch persönlicher Erfahrung nach ein prima Bike für Anfänger und lässt sich eben auch bis 120cm noch fahren, wobei dann Bikes mit größeren Rädern merklich vorteilhafter sind.


Das sehe ich persönlich anders, diese aufrechte Position sorgt in meinen Augen dafür das die Kids viel mehr anfangen mit dem Vorderrad hin und her zu Schlakern und es ihnen so deutlich schwerer fällt das fahren zu erlernen. (Beobachtungen bei einer ganzen Reihe von Kids mit dem Rad).  Bei der Größe würde ich auch kein 16" mehr kaufen! Bei der Größe sind meine von 16" auf 20" gewechselt.


----------



## Binem (13. Dezember 2020)

Wenn das Kind Radfahren kann stimme ich allen Ausführungen zu. 
ABER der Junge kann noch nicht Radfahren. 
Vielleicht könnt ihr bei Bekannten für 3 Monate ein 16er ausleihen und dann ein small 20er  kaufen wenn er es gecheckt hat wie es funktioniert. Das dauert bei Laufrad-Vorkenntnissen nur sehr kurz. Je nachdem wie Vorsicht das Kind ist.


----------



## dopero (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde das ER wegen des Riemens nicht kaufen. Bei zwei Familien in meinem Bekanntenkreis hat der nur ein paar Monate gehalten. ER konnte laut Händler keinen Ersatz liefern und im freien Handel waren nur Riemen in billigster China-Qualität erhältlich.


----------



## Ivenl (13. Dezember 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Ich würde das ER wegen des Riemens nicht kaufen. Bei zwei Familien in meinem Bekanntenkreis hat der nur ein paar Monate gehalten. ER konnte laut Händler keinen Ersatz liefern und im freien Handel waren nur Riemen in billigster China-Qualität erhältlich.


Das ist reines Pech, wir hatten das 16 und 20' und nie Probleme, 4 Freunde haben es uns nach gekauft und auch null Probleme mit dem Riemen, der soll ja nicht umsonst viel länger halten als ne Kette.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Dezember 2020)

Binem schrieb:


> Wenn das Kind Radfahren kann stimme ich allen Ausführungen zu.
> ABER der Junge kann noch nicht Radfahren.
> Vielleicht könnt ihr bei Bekannten für 3 Monate ein 16er ausleihen und dann ein small 20er  kaufen wenn er es gecheckt hat wie es funktioniert. Das dauert bei Laufrad-Vorkenntnissen nur sehr kurz. Je nachdem wie Vorsicht das Kind ist.


Meine Kids haben auf dem KU 16" angefangen und da ist die Position nicht annähernd so aufrecht wie bei den Wooms. Beide hatten nie große Probleme mit nem flatternden Vorderrad, erst ab Geschwindigkeiten, wo sie Trittfrequenzen von deutlich über 100 erreicht haben, weil es ihnen nicht schnell genug ging. Gerade bei den Wooms beobachte ich oft das die Kids bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten erhebliche Probleme haben das Rad ruhig zu halten. 
Grundsätzlich Gillt natürlich jedes Kind ist anders! Wenn sie aber gut Laufradfahren könne ( Füße hoch und rollen lassen), bin ich der Meinung lieber ein etwas gestreckteres Rad nehmen. Bei meinen beiden waren die Hilfestellung am Anfang nur das anfahren zu stabilisieren, meine große hat bei der ersten Runde ständig gebremst und angehalten. Der kleinere im Gegensatz dazu ist fast die ganze runde durch gefahren, er war eher nicht davon zu überzeugen das anhalten lernen auch wichtig ist...


----------



## Marase (13. Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank für das bisherige Feedback! Hmm, offensichtlich gar nicht so einfach. Also ausleihen möchte ich mir persönlich keins. Aber bezüglich der Lenkerthematik hab ich auch schon geteilte Meinungen gehört: die einen sagen, dass die hohe Lenkerposition beim Woom besser ist, die anderen sagen, dass man beim ER mehr "Gefühl" hat...

Aber dadurch, dass er noch keine Fahrraderfahrung hat, würde ich persönlich ein 20" noch nicht in Erwägung ziehen... Ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Dezember 2020)

Marase schrieb:


> Aber dadurch, dass er noch keine Fahrraderfahrung hat, würde ich persönlich ein 20" noch nicht in Erwägung ziehen... Ist aber nur meine Meinung.


Kann man verstehen, aber bei der Größe ist das 16" halt eigentlich schon fast zu klein, damit kaufst du ein Rad das du im Frühjahr vermutlich  schon wieder tauschen wirst.


----------



## icebreaker (13. Dezember 2020)

Unserer hat das ER zum 3. Geburtstag und 1m Körpergröße bekomme und es dann noch 1 1/4 Jahre bis ca, 1,15 m gefahren. Das ganze ohne Probleme und die ersten Zwergenrennen hat er damit auch schon gewonnen. ER hat halt eine (Erwachsenen) MTB typische Geometrie, die es uns von Anfang an überzeugt hat und vor allem den Zwerg vom Biken überzeugt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (14. Dezember 2020)

icebreaker schrieb:


> Unserer hat das ER zum 3. Geburtstag und 1m Körpergröße bekomme und es dann noch 1 1/4 Jahre bis ca, 1,15 m gefahren. Das ganze ohne Probleme und die ersten Zwergenrennen hat er damit auch schon gewonnen. ER hat halt eine (Erwachsenen) MTB typische Geometrie, die es uns von Anfang an überzeugt hat und vor allem den Zwerg vom Biken überzeugt hat.


Mit 113 hat unsere vom ER 20 auf ein 24' gewechselt, sind eben echt unterschiedliche Ansprüche die man ans Rad hat


----------



## icebreaker (14. Dezember 2020)

Und genau deshalb beteilige ich mich auch nach über 20 Jahren Rennerfahrung von RR über XC zu DH und Radentwicklung nicht an den recht festgefahrenen Größendiskussionen hier. Ich gebe lediglich einen Hinweis was bei uns, unter den Gesichtspunkten Ergonomie und Einsatzzweck, gut funktioniert oder rückblickend gut funktioniert hat. Und ja, das ist unser Anspruch. Eine dauerhafte Sattelunterhöhung zählt meines Erachtens nicht dazu. Das muss aber jeder für sich und gemeinsam mit dem Kind entscheiden. Wie bei vielen Dingen gibt es im Kinderbereich einfach keine Königslösung.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Dezember 2020)

icebreaker schrieb:


> Eine dauerhafte Sattelunterhöhung zählt meines Erachtens nicht dazu.


Es war das Gefühl des Kindes nicht meines! Sie sagte das fühlt sich komisch an.


----------



## icebreaker (14. Dezember 2020)

Deshalb soll es ja das Kind entscheiden, je nachdem was es mit dem Rad so tun möchte und nach eigenem, guten Gefühl. Wir können unseren Kindern die Erfahrung der Altersweisheit mit auf den Weg geben. Umsetzung, fraglich   Im übrigen hab ich mich nicht auf deinen Post bezogen, war eher allgemeiner Natur.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Dezember 2020)

icebreaker schrieb:


> Deshalb soll es ja das Kind entscheiden, je nachdem was es mit dem Rad so tun möchte und nach eigenem, guten Gefühl. Wir können unseren Kindern die Erfahrung der Altersweisheit mit auf den Weg geben. Umsetzung, fraglich   Im übrigen hab ich mich nicht auf deinen Post bezogen, war eher allgemeiner Natur.


Ja das stimmt hab auch so LDS Kids... 🤣 Papa ach was sagst du? Ich meine es geht auch schneller... der Table war halt deutlich kürzer als die in Willingen.. 🤔...￼￼￼


----------



## weezeewee (2. Mai 2021)

Sind Leute hier,
die den Crown Gem von Vee Tired auf ein Early Rider Belter 16 aufgezogen haben? Auf der Homepage des deutschen Vertriebes steht, der Crown Gem passe nicht bei Early Rider Rädern, bei denen vorher der Vee Tire Speedster aufgezogen war (so auch beim Belter 16)…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luftbumb (2. Mai 2021)

Generell machst mit keinem der Bikes etwas falsch. 
Wasd noch mit einbeziehen kannst:
1) wie sieht denn die Verfügbarkeit derzeit aus? Der Markt ist rel leer...
2) möchtest rel früh in den Wald u über unebenes Terrain fahren? Dann ist ggf. das ER die bessere Wahl wg den breiteren Reifen. Zum Fahren lernen machst mit nem Woom nichts falsch, super easy Handling zum Ersteinstieg.


----------

